# Mexico wants To know



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fast and Furious. The operation in which the ATF forced a licensed gun dealer to let gun runners buy firearms and US agents followed them to the boarder with no counter parts to follow them in Mexico. The hope was that the guns would be identified in cartel shootings so as to enact severe gun control on US citizens. The old we need an excuse so we can abuse your rights. A couple of US Boarder Patrol Agents were shot with them. The ATF tried to blamed to cohorswd firearms dealer who was smart enough to get a signed paper that he did let these firearms go in cooperation with ATF law enforcement actions.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mexico-usa-politics-idUSKBN22K2UR

Now Mexico wants to know all about it. I say give it to them. Every bit of it publicly and let the chips fall where they may. Put a bright light on the cockroaches in the US bureaucracy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Fast and Furious. The operation in which the ATF forced a licensed gun dealer to let gun runners buy firearms and US agents followed them to the boarder with no counter parts to follow them in Mexico. The hope was that the guns would be identified in cartel shootings so as to enact severe gun control on US citizens. The old we need an excuse so we can abuse your rights. A couple of US Boarder Patrol Agents were shot with them. The ATF tried to blamed to cohorswd firearms dealer who was smart enough to get a signed paper that he did let these firearms go in cooperation with ATF law enforcement actions.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mexico-usa-politics-idUSKBN22K2UR
> 
> Now Mexico wants to know all about it. I say give it to them. Every bit of it publicly and let the chips fall where they may. Put a bright light on the cockroaches in the US bureaucracy.


Fast and Furious goes all the way to Holder and Sotero.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mexico should indite all of those bastards including O'thigger for it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mexico should indite all of those bastards including O'thigger for it.


Then Bill Barr should extradite them to Mexico for trial. They deserve a long vacation in a Mexican crowbar hotel.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn...I knew I liked ya'll for some reason...this sounds like a show I can agree with....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And crook Holder has the audacity to criticize Barr, on Michael Flynn

https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/eric-holder-once-cited-for-contempt-in-fast-and-furious-probe-criticizes-barr-for-protecting-the-president/


----------

